# Well We Are Well Into Winter Here In The North East



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am bored. So here we go.......

My weekends are not filled with warm summer breezes.
I stand outside and the tip of my nose freezes.

The driveway is empty except for the snow
To visit my rig to Wolfwoods I have to go

Yes it funny even to say, but I'll give it a whack
My Outback is outback with Wolfies Outback!

Campfires have given way to cold winter nights
and spring seems so far out of sight.

So what is there to do? Is all I ask
When in summer sun you cannot bask.

We'll dream of the warm summer breezes
and remember the wind through green tall treeses (Sorry mental block)

New places to see and places to go
ending round the campfire glow.

The winter may prevent our weekend trips
But Outbackers.com helps us pathetic addicts

So come one come all! Potluck at five
The food is great and drinks held high

Kathy and Tims Bagpipes cry
thier Scottish tune wafts through the summer sky

It's not so far a way I suppose
If time flies as it goes.

But till then, till that warm summer night
we'll talk and remember in the dim winter light.

I will say tho its a Bummer. 
to play pranks on Wolfwood Are much easier in summer.

So this is my early winter poem 
and I suppose its time to get goin'

Happy Holidays to all, and to all a warm night!!!

Drinking the Kool Aid STILL!!!

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Eric's annual winter traditon of poetry. I look forward to it every year.

Does that mean I'm bored, too?

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

dmbcfd said:


> Eric's annual winter traditon of poetry. I look forward to it every year.
> 
> Does that mean I'm bored, too?
> 
> Steve


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

YES!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job, Eric.

Just a few comments, tho'....











egregg57 said:


> I will say tho its a Bummer.
> to play pranks on Wolfwood Are much easier in summer.


'specially while _YOUR_ OB is sitting next to _OUR_ OB....and where? In _OUR_ backyard!!!









....and I'm home all day...with lots of time to think and plan and.....*do*.
Opens up a whole new world of possibilities.....

btw, it is *PURPLE* _IS_ that Tina wanted, right? It _does_ look really good with the grey swoooooosh


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

btw, it is *PURPLE* _IS_ that Tina wanted, right? It _does_ look really good with the grey swoooooosh
[/quote]
As long as the purple in not Erics eye. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> > btw, *PURPLE* _IS_ that Tina wanted, right? It _does_ look really good with the grey swoooooosh
> 
> 
> As long as the purple in not Erics eye. James


Nah - that would be bad (better than yellow though, I 'spose) besides, when last seen - they were red....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bravo! Bravo!

Well done, Eric!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I will say tho its a Bummer.
> to play pranks on Wolfwood Are much easier in summer.


'specially while _YOUR_ OB is sitting next to _OUR_ OB....and where? In _OUR_ backyard!!!









....and I'm home all day...with lots of time to think and plan and.....*do*.
Opens up a whole new world of possibilities.....

btw, it is *PURPLE* _IS_ that Tina wanted, right? It _does_ look really good with the grey swoooooosh
[/quote]

Yanno sometimes it's better to quit when you're ahead........Some day I'll get there!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Yanno sometimes it's better to quit when you're ahead........Some day I'll get there!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Eric, you thrill seeker! Always living on the edge!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Eric, you thrill seeker! Always living on the edge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you live three miles from the Wolfster...you gotta be on top of your game! Or else.....!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Purple.........hmmmmm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> Eric's annual winter traditon of poetry. I look forward to it every year.
> 
> Does that mean I'm bored, too?
> 
> Steve


Yup...


----------

